# shoulder Horn



## Shan (Dec 30, 2008)

does anyone know where I can get a decent priced shoulder horn from in the UK - this is to help with my RC weakness?


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Had never seen one of these until I saw Dorian Yates use it with Mark Dugdale on his new DVD. Looks an useful bit of kit!! Would also be interested on getting my hands on one!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/other/bodysolid_shoulder_horn_/10004_p.html


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for that Cellaratt! They're a good company too, bought quite a bit of stuff from them, but didn't know they sold the shoulder horn. :thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

No prob, glad I could help and thanks for the reps...Coincidently I think i'm gonna get one too... :thumb:


----------



## philip41 (Apr 23, 2007)

mindmuscle said:


> Had never seen one of these until I saw Dorian Yates use it with Mark Dugdale on his new DVD. Looks an useful bit of kit!! *Would also be interested on getting my hands on one*!


Same here, then i saw the price, damn its a bit pricey.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

philip41 said:


> Same here, then i saw the price, damn its a bit pricey.


Just out of curiosity what would you be using it for..? Increase performance, shoulder rehab, ect...Seems like a small price to pay to get you mobility back...


----------



## Shan (Dec 30, 2008)

It is very expensive compared to what people in the USA pay, there you can get one for $59.99 which is about £45.

It helps to excercise your rota cuffs so if you have weak RC's or have problems in shoulder likle i do this will help.

The price is a bit steep for me at the min, might just stick doing normal RC excercises.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Seems like a small price to pay to get you mobility back...


Exactly - can't put a price on healthy, injury free shoulders!!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Shan said:


> It is very expensive compared to what people in the USA pay, there you can get one for $59.99 which is about £45.
> 
> It helps to excercise your rota cuffs so if you have weak RC's or have problems in shoulder likle i do this will help.
> 
> The price is a bit steep for me at the min, might just stick doing normal RC excercises.


i have developed a rotator cuff problem...but i cant see how the shoulder horn will help it?


----------



## philip41 (Apr 23, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Just out of curiosity what would you be using it for..? Increase performance, shoulder rehab, ect...Seems like a small price to pay to get you mobility back...


I have no current problems so i guess i would use one for preventative measures, strengthening them.

Plus although it is a very useful piece of equipment, you can still easily rehab strengthen without it.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

philip41 said:


> I have no current problems so i guess i would use one for preventative measures, strengthening them.
> 
> Plus although it is a very useful piece of equipment, *you* can still easily rehab strengthen without it.


Maybe *you* can but this useful piece of equiptment could make a big differance in some one like mine's life...Not all shoulder injuries are created equel..  ...It cost me over $ 10,000.00 USD to break and dislocate my shoulder so a couple of hundred bucks to someone like me is well worth the investment...I'm thanking the thread starter for providing me with a alternative solution to a life long debilitating Condition... :beer:


----------



## philip41 (Apr 23, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Maybe *you* can but this useful piece of equiptment could make a big differance in some one like mine's life...Not all shoulder injuries are created equel..  ...It cost me over $ 10,000.00 USD to break and dislocate my shoulder so a couple of hundred bucks to someone like me is well worth the investment...I'm thanking the thread starter for providing me with a alternative solution to a life long debilitating Condition... :beer:


Hell yeh i totally agree, and if i had an injury then i would beat you to the front of the queue  for one.

For me all i need to do is strengthen mine so as to hopefully prevent/minimize any future injury.

Good luck


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Good plan...Once you get one......your fecked...The little things can become a chore so your smart not to take it for granted and doing something about it...


----------



## Shan (Dec 30, 2008)

the shoulder horn is good for RC excercises as it locks your shoulders into place for doing these correctly. Dorian Yates recommended these on his video and when you watch it you can see why it is such a good piece of equipment.

If you have serious RC problems and need to strengthen then I would def get one even for that price.

I am going to strengthen my RC with normal RC excercises and if it still does not improve and I have the cash I will get one of these.


----------



## philip41 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shan said:


> I am going to strengthen my RC with normal RC excercises and if it still does not improve and I have the cash I will get one of these.


That is my plan also, if money was not so tight i would splash out now TBH.


----------

